# Asshley weight loss and new gig?



## Jerkenlurken (Jun 10, 2006)

I know its not her but when I was watching Windfall the other night, I couldn't remember who it reminded me of-untill now. Its the hair I think, Lana Parrilla isn't gifted in the trunk like Carla Asshley is. Man!...memories, where did she go? Anybody know? Forgot how gorgeous she was.
groups.yahoo.com/group/asshley 

View attachment lana.jpg


View attachment Asshley.jpg


----------



## Jerkenlurken (Jun 10, 2006)

Hands on her hips 

View attachment Asshley.jpg


----------



## Jerkenlurken (Jun 10, 2006)

Hands on hips 

View attachment asshley1.jpg


----------



## Jerkenlurken (Jun 10, 2006)

If she gained it would be an exact clone. 

View attachment lana.jpg


----------



## GPL (Jun 10, 2006)

Carla is sometimes around in the chatrooms. She's still looking as gorgeous as she always did, but she doesn't model anymore. She has a son now.

GPL.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

I saw a photo of Carla and Mercurial posted before. I think that was the very last photo I saw of her. Just an everyday type photo/picture.


----------



## GPL (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, she has an updated MySpace somewhere...

GPL.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 11, 2006)

GPL said:


> Well, she has an updated MySpace somewhere...
> 
> GPL.


any body got the url for that myspace page?


----------



## altered states (Jun 11, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> any body got the url for that myspace page?



Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing what she's up to.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jun 11, 2006)

CARLA WAS THE BEST!!!!!!

ASSHLEY!!!!!

Last I saw of her was the BigButt issue she did-----amazing!

Anyone know what chat rrom she's in?

PL


----------

